# ترتيب قراءة الأعداد



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ينتابني الفضول مرة أخرى، أتساءل ما إذا كان المتّبع قديمًا قراءة 1234 كـ(أربعة وثلاثون ومئتان وألف) - لإنّي أسمع هذا الأسلوب بين تارة وأخرى - وعن الأسباب المحتملة لتغيير ترتيب القراءة إلى (ألف ومئتان وأربعة وثلاثون)ـ.

شكّي أنّ ذلك كان تحت تأثير اللغات الأوروبّيّة فتتّبع الفرنسية والألمانية مثلًا الأسلوب الأخير تمامًا كالعربية المعاصرة - (لكن لغات أخرى كالإنجليزية والإسبانيّة تختلف حيث يقولون (ألف ومئتان وثلاثون وأربعة) - فهل هناك سبب آخر؟ هل كان تطوّر طبيعي؟ في الحقيقة أفضّل الأسلوب الأوّل  أجده أسهل في المقارنة بين تاريخين مثلًا​


----------



## Kinan

أعتقد التغيير حدث لمواكبة العقل البشري حيث قراءة العدد بالطريقة الاولى قد تربك السامع


----------



## Cead Cascade

ربما لأن العرب يفضلون إرجاء الأسماء التي تحوي مدًّا إلى آخر الكلام. فبملاحظة المتلازمات اللفظية (لست واثقًا من صحة التعبير) نجد بأن كثيرًا منها تنتهي بالاسم الذي يحوي مدًّا مثل: الخير والعطاء, الحب والوفاء, السمع والطاعة. حتى و إن قلت كلمات معتادة مثل الطرق والأنهار, أجد أنه من الأسهل لي تأخير المد عوضًا عن الابتداء به؛ الأنهار والطرق. لذلك, امتد هذا الميول مع مرور الوقت ليشمل الأرقام أيضاً


----------



## Kinan

ملاحظة جميلة و مثيرة للاهتمام لم افكر بها من قبل


----------



## Cead Cascade

شكرًا على الرد


----------

